# VEP server with an Intel NUC



## AlastairSounds (Jan 25, 2021)

Here's my solution to finding a VEP server PC that is powerful and affordable.

It's a mini PC that is based on Garlu's post. My sessions were slow enough and crashes happened frequently enough that I needed to offload the samples onto a VEP server. 

Here are this machine's specs: 
- Intel NUC10i7FNH (the earliest model to support 64GB RAM. This model also has extra room for a SATA SSD) 
- Samsung 1TB SATA SSD
- Intel SSD 6 2TB M2 SSD
- https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-2666MHz-Memory-Computers-M471A4G43MB1/dp/B07N124XDS (Samsung 64GB (32GBx2) DDR4 2666MHz RAM) (Fastest RAM supported by this NUC)

I use this in conjunction with Logic on my 2015 MBP with 16GB RAM. The Logic setup with VEP is a little strange due to Logic's current multi-output instrument limitations, but that hasn't proved to be a problem, just a little bit different way of wiring things. VEP is running like a charm and has saved me at least an hour every day not having to wait for samples to load. 

Here's what I would have done differently. I would've gone for a NUC10i3, as VEP would work just as well since it doesn't need a ton of CPU power. I would've chosen a smaller M2 SDD and a bigger SATA SDD, as I believe the only difference in this case is sample loading speed (i.e. I would have to wait 15 minutes for my samples to load in the morning instead of the 10 minutes I wait now.)

Best,
Alastair


----------



## gzapper (Jan 25, 2021)

That looks like a great solution for mid sized templates. As someone who works in theatre and needs to be portable that also looks pretty small as well. A bit bigger than a mac mini but not by much. I just tried to price a similar setup up here and its a bit over half a mac mini i7 with 64gigs RAM. 

How are finding it for performance?
Do you think swapping out cheaper, but similar RAM would make any difference?


----------



## AlastairSounds (Jan 25, 2021)

It's performing like a dream! Mind you, my templates are not gigantic. My VEP comprises of instances for 2 WW, 2 brass, 3 percussion, 2 keys, 3 strings, and 3 other sections. So, 14 instances running about 16 instruments each (set up this way due to Logic's multi-outputs). The VEP instances are performing perfectly, just as fast as Kontakt runs in optimal conditions because they finally have the RAM to breathe with.

I wouldn't swap out for any slower RAM, as I think that would affect the samples playback more than anything. Plus, it's only about $50 difference between 64GB slow RAM and 64GB DDR4 2666MHz RAM. The faster RAM is definitely worth it in the long run.

I don't know how big your theatre shows are, but I bet you could run 2x or 3x the amount of samples I've currently got it running without any hiccups.


----------



## gzapper (Jan 25, 2021)

For RAM, I seem to have a choice between Axiom and Kingston, both are 2666 but not big name. I'm sure they'll be fine. I would expect ram makes a bigger difference than drive speed when its running and drive speed a bigger difference when its loading.

This might be a great stepping stone solution for me, gives me a fairly cheap machine that I can travel with. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## strojo (Jan 25, 2021)

gzapper said:


> For RAM, I seem to have a choice between Axiom and Kingston, both are 2666 but not big name. I'm sure they'll be fine. I would expect ram makes a bigger difference than drive speed when its running and drive speed a bigger difference when its loading.
> 
> This might be a great stepping stone solution for me, gives me a fairly cheap machine that I can travel with. Thanks for the idea.


Kingston is a “big name” RAM brand. They’ve been making good stuff for decades.


----------



## gzapper (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm going to try this route, what OS should I go for, windows 10? This is my first pc in a long time, its going to be interesting trying to install the system from scratch.


----------



## strojo (Jan 26, 2021)

gzapper said:


> I'm going to try this route, what OS should I go for, windows 10? This is my first pc in a long time, its going to be interesting trying to install the system from scratch.



I wouldn’t use anything but Windows 10 Pro on a Windows build at this point.


----------



## gzapper (Feb 7, 2021)

It took me a while, but now I've got the same NUC setup, with 64GB ram and a 2TB M.2 drive for samples. Just built my first template on it and its working quite well. I've already hit about 45 GB of samples and cpu hits about 35% loaded, but its working fine. I love the fact that its now just bigger than a drive so will be easy to take around, don't need a monitor or keyboard, can just log in. Its not the most powerful but its very usable. BBCSO eats up a lot of memory.


----------



## comset (Feb 25, 2021)

gzapper said:


> It took me a while, but now I've got the same NUC setup, with 64GB ram and a 2TB M.2 drive for samples. Just built my first template on it and its working quite well. I've already hit about 45 GB of samples and cpu hits about 35% loaded, but its working fine. I love the fact that its now just bigger than a drive so will be easy to take around, don't need a monitor or keyboard, can just log in. Its not the most powerful but its very usable. BBCSO eats up a lot of memory.


Hi,
Did you choose Intel NUC10i7FNH?
Are fans noisy when running VEP?


----------



## Kent (Feb 25, 2021)

AlastairSounds said:


> The Logic setup with VEP is a little strange due to Logic's current multi-output instrument limitations,


Do you not use AU3?


----------



## gzapper (Feb 26, 2021)

comset said:


> Hi,
> Did you choose Intel NUC10i7FNH?
> Are fans noisy when running VEP?


Its quieter than my loud 2017 macbook pro, but the fans only go on if its a bigger sequence. They're off for most of the day. For me, since theoretically I work in theatre, should it ever come back, its perfect 'cuz I can just take the box and an ethernet cable and all of a sudden I have a fairly decent and fairly mobile rig. With an M1X laptop it'll be killer.


----------



## AlastairSounds (Feb 26, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Do you not use AU3?


I set up the VEP/LPX template initially with AU3, although it doesn't suit my workflow. From my experience with AU3, I couldn't put any FX like SoundToys or other sound design plugins on an individual instrument's return track easily enough. I checked the most recent iterations of AU3 when I initially set up the template and couldn't find a suitable multi-output solution other than 16out. If you have any pointers or know of any workarounds, that would be wonderful to know!


----------



## Kent (Feb 26, 2021)

AlastairSounds said:


> I set up the VEP/LPX template initially with AU3, although it doesn't suit my workflow. From my experience with AU3, I couldn't put any FX like SoundToys or other sound design plugins on an individual instrument's return track easily enough. I checked the most recent iterations of AU3 when I initially set up the template and couldn't find a suitable multi-output solution other than 16out. If you have any pointers or know of any workarounds, that would be wonderful to know!


AU3 allows 25 out...but you have to make sure that you've enabled that in VEP too.


----------



## juliandoe (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi, I think I'm gonna copy your solution. 
Sorry for the newbie question but I saw that VEP can host plugins too. Do you know if it can host synths too?
I haven't understood how do you connect the two computers.


----------



## gzapper (Mar 28, 2021)

It hosts whatever plugs you load your pc with. You connect using the VEP plugins, they specify the ip address and the instance name. Just watch your network settings and make sure you use the case sensitive correct name or VEP will create a new instance with the new spelling.


----------



## juliandoe (Mar 28, 2021)

ok but "physically" how do I connect the two computers? What kind of cable/interface do I need?
sorry maybe it's a dumb question...


----------



## gzapper (Mar 28, 2021)

Ethernet. 
That passes all communications and audio.

I'm using microsoft remote desktop so I don't even have a monitor or keyboard hooked up to it, its just a box with power and ethernet.


----------



## juliandoe (Mar 28, 2021)

ok so in addition to the specs I have to add a gigabit modem and a gigabit cable.


----------



## Kent (Mar 28, 2021)

juliandoe said:


> ok so in addition to the specs I have to add a gigabit modem and a gigabit cable.


Or you can just connect via a cable, computer to computer.


----------



## Publius (Apr 7, 2021)

Gigabit ethernet switch to be precise. ‘modems’ are typically multi function devices and may have an ethernet switch on the back. Check the specs to see if its gig or 100meg ‘fast ethernet’. 8 port gig switch is $20 on amazon... cat5e cable minimum to get gig speed.


----------

